# Question about food and free wifi in Dubai



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

Could anyone tell me where to find Tyrrells "Thai chilli rice crackers"?. I have tried in Waitrose and Spinneys, but they don't sell it.

I'm also looking for WiFI hotspots in Dubai, like in a shopping mall or at any public park. One wifi connection where you won't need to enter a username and password to get connected. In Burjuman there's no wifi (free I mean), unless you go to a coffee shop and pay for a coffee, of course. 

Any ideas where to find this?

Regards,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not all UK products are available here and 'free' wifi is usually only available when you purchase something in a cafe. I haven't heard of general free wifi.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You could try the public libraries.. do not know of any mall/park


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

Dubai Mall has free wifi, but you need to register your cell phone number. Once registered, they sms you the password.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Various malls like MOE and Times Square used to have free wifi (or at least I used to see people with laptops open and headsets on) when I first came to UAE in 2009. Since then, steadily MOE (not been to Times Square Center in ages) has removed all benches and fill them up with kiosks. So no surprise that there is no free wifi any more.


----------



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

is200mine said:


> Dubai Mall has free wifi, but you need to register your cell phone number. Once registered, they sms you the password.



Thanks!


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

I was in Dubai mall tonight and managed to get on a wifi. Had to enter my email address but it connected me straight away without having to click on a link from my email


----------

